# Lake Whitehurst Walleye



## Sledge142 (Jan 11, 2005)

I intend to go to Lake Whitehurst this weekend and try my hand at some walleye fishing (i know you ahve to go to Ocean's east and get a permit)...I have only fished for them in Minnesota and used small jigheads with live minnows and intend to do the same...anyone with any scoop on other techniques that are successful or about good areas (it will be my first time) around the lake, or areas to avoid...I will take their advice...thanks and I will post a report when done....


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Yeah let us know.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

I can point you in the right direction of the lake atleast and thats the back half by the airport, there was a sand quarry where the water exceeds 65 feet deep in one area. 

theyll be suspended right below the thermocline. some trophy eyes in there.


----------



## Sledge142 (Jan 11, 2005)

*thanks...*

I unfortunately don't have a depthfinder, but will drift around...I do have a topographical map of the lake...I will let you know...


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

if youve got a topo then your golden. both of the deep holes are within swimming distance, let alone paddling distance. lol.

i tried for a good portion of the cooler months though and didnt have any luck, but then again i never really walleye fished before then. but i now know those holes like tha back if my hand and the depth finder always goes balistic every time i go over them, lol.

all i can say is fish it hard. they are there. i hope you have better luck then me. lol


sea2aes - where is this 60' hole located at? ive seen it in the 30s, but never that deep. could you pull up a topo and circle it with MSpaint or something?


----------



## Sledge142 (Jan 11, 2005)

*No catching...only fishing*

I fished from 10 (maybe got there too late)...to 3...I think I found at least an area where it appeared to be much deeper than the others (straight out fromt he docks, in the middle of the islands)...no luck...also drifted over a few other parts off the runway etc...killed 24 large minnows in the process...

On a positive note, I did go across to Little Creek and netted a bunch of menhaden that I brined and froze last night for future use...have had some super puppy fishing on frozen tiny menhaden


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

When I fished for them in Lake Erie we used little spinner rigs with whole nightcrawlers. Sometimes we tipped them with minnows depending on how we were fishing. We did a lot of trolling though and not so much casting. Rigs like these used to work pretty well, but we made our own.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

So THATS what that was...a sand quarry. I lived down the road and used to screw around there alot as a kid. Was a great place to ride bikes...at least the sandy parts. One day I heard a loud PLOP, looked around, and saw a giant snapper surface. It just floated there, dead. Musta been 3, 4 feet wide. Sheesh. I'm starting to feel like the old guy sitting on the porch here...any moment I'll be yelling at kids to get offa mah lawn....

So, catch anything?


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey wolfva!
Get out there and sit in the kayak and be :fishing: before you get to old for it. Then sit on the porch! when you to old.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Heh, I went to Lake Smith last year just to paddle, but didn't get a boating permit...got back just as the Marine Patrol pulled up. But since I helped them secure an abandoned boat that was drifting free they just gave me a warning <G>. One of these days I should get my freshwater license and head out there...wonder if those old wrecked planes and boats are still back there? They even had an old PT boat up on blocks. Was a great place to goof off as a kid, that's for sure.


----------

